# Garden Decorations......



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is my favorite decoration....my DH didn't think it was so funny, but I did!! I've included a picture of my window box....


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Judy I love it!your window box is beautiful too,


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Judy, you window boxes are beautiful and I just love the stone.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the decoration. Made me realize I have thought it funny before when couples split and fight over a dog -- because our pets have always been "my dog". NOW...I have to be good because my DH would fight me over Cicero. Oh, forget the good part because I know I would get him when I tell the judge, "DH will not clean poopy butts." ound:

Your window box is BEAUTIFUL. Make sure Doc doesn't mistake that green thumb for a "greenie" or it will be harder to plant next year.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The window box is beautiful! The colors look so pretty on the white house.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy, your window box is gorgeous. I love the stone. That's precisely the kind of thing I would put in my garden.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Judy, I love that stone but your window box is to die for. Beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Judy I love your flowers! Beautiful. I dare not take any pictures of our yard...it's looking very au natural.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone....of course I didn't take any pictures of the weeds! 
Amy, I like the natural look and think we have seen pictures of your yard...if I remember right, I loved it!!

Does anyone else have fun or interesting yard decorations?

Dale, you are too funny, once again! I know what you mean, though. I think my DH would miss the dogs more than me, even though he says he doesn't want them!! BTW, my thumb isn't so green.....we just have had a lot of rain this year!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Your boxes are gorgeous!! I am an avid gardner, as some have seen, and I collect Rabbit statues for my gardens. I have a one of a kind rabbit in one garden, her hat is removable and is a bird bath. I will try to take some pics and post them here. I also love stepping stones!!

I just found some pics from last years garden, the second one, you can see my "sleepy bunny", and the third one has another rabbit peeking out.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Your garden is amazing! 

I really like the stone you got, that is awesome.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness Laurie - that is so beautiful. I can't wait to figure out what kinds of greens I can add that flower in this hot, dry heat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love your stepping stone and flowers Judy! The window box is beautiful! It really pops against your house......

Laurie-Your flowers are very beautiful too! You have bunnies---I have frogs!ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I know what you mean! 
We had some royal family here get a divorce and there was a huge war over custody of the dog..... Now that we have Sierra I do actually understand.... I initially too though "huh?", but now...yes, Eric would definitly not just hand over Sierra when push comes to shove......
So, I guess, we're staying together for the dog hahahahahahahaha!!
So funny!! I'm sure ppl will look twice at it!! *grins*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that we too would fight over the dogs, but I think he knows in his heart, as much as they love him, that he would let me have them cause he knows that I am the one they follow everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, WOW!! You are an avid gardener!!! Your flowers are beautiful! We are finally putting a fence in the back yard....in about 3 weeks, and I'd like to do some nice flower beds inside of it. Can you come to IL?!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would be thrilled to come and do anyones garden!! I have done other peoples gardens before. I love to garden!! Thanks for the compliments!! I do have a deer problem, but work very hard to keep them out of it!! It doessnt always work.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ladies your gardens all look so beautiful. OK I need some major help in my garden, when I put it in a few years ago I had no clue what I was doing. I have places that everything is too close together then other spots are bare. I would love to have someone tear it up, put proper weed gard down and space things out better, who would like to come help?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've got he same problem, Leeann.....my true gardener friend said that I should make a map of the plants, mark which ones need to be moved, split, removed, etc. and do it in the fall or spring. That sounds like work to me! I'm really not a gardener...I plant some annuals in pots and my flower box and hope everything else lives from year to year. Now that the perenials are maturing, the work begins! But, I'd love to come to MA!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on out Judy, my house is always open to any forum members and their havs.
Yes I will have to start fixing my garden in the fall. My Rose of Sharons are starting to bloom and I love them, they are probably the only thing that looks good this year LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leenn, I find that the spring is the best time to split your perennials. When you start to see them pop thru the ground - april-is Take a big shovel and just cut then right in half!! I know if should horrible, but they recover, then just move the other half that you dug up. Take some picures of your garden, and bring them to national, i would be happy to look at them and make some suggestions.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, do you help fix a plain landscape? I could use your talent!! What a beautiful window box and yard.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would be thrilled to come and do anyones garden!! I have done other peoples gardens before. I love to garden!! Thanks for the compliments!! I do have a deer problem, but work very hard to keep them out of it!! It doessnt always work.


How would you like a trip to South Texas  Here's what I just got all excited about. Hey, I never claimed to be a gardener  This used to have ugly plants in it and at least it looks clean and neat now......but a little barren ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love that stone! But I'd better not put that in my garden....Scout is already getting more petting than my poor hubby!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not a gardner either but love the looks of them. Laurie you can come out here sometime and help me get things started. I am sure Jillee and Betzie would like to see you!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's some of my favorite garden decorations  I do need to get that creeping fig cut back before it envelopes the entire statue, though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - maybe I could have all of you pay for me to fly to your homes to do your gardens!!! Hehe - but be careful though, I may give you a garden, but you may lose a pup!!! What a great way for me to get my hands on all these Havs!!! Hehe


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hey - maybe I could have all of you pay for me to fly to your homes to do your gardens!!! Hehe - but be careful though, I may give you a garden, but you may lose a pup!!! What a great way for me to get my hands on all these Havs!!! Hehe


Oh goodness Laurie - what a fabulous idea - we've just moved to northern California from the bay area where it's hotter and not coastal anymore - so all my years of plant and landscape knowledge are now out the window. I adore flowers but don't know what will survive in the more extreme temps. On top of it, I gave away most of my books and in one box was my "Sunset Western Gardening" book. :frusty:

Anyway dear lady, I'd LOVE for you to come and help me with my yard. I'm going to start a "Laurie West Coast Trip" fund and we'll even host a charity play date in your honor :biggrin1: Oh, but you'll have to bring your own pup - we check pockets very carefully here when people leave. I've even got extra hidden ones sewn in my clothes on the off chance I meet a great Hav and the owner isn't counting noses when I leave. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Here's some of my favorite garden decorations  I do need to get that creeping fig cut back before it envelopes the entire statue, though.


What fig? I was looking at Tori ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hey - maybe I could have all of you pay for me to fly to your homes to do your gardens!!! Hehe - but be careful though, I may give you a garden, but you may lose a pup!!! What a great way for me to get my hands on all these Havs!!! Hehe


Hm....South Texas is beautiful this time of year and I have one puppy that isn't spoken for. A tornado made huge dips in our back yard and one side of my front garden area needs to be done. Watch the coin swing back and forth in front of your face and keep thinking, South Texas, South Texas, South Texas, South Texas.... Are your reservations made yet? :biggrin1:


----------

